# DEUTER Werksverkauf



## Matze 82 (20. November 2007)

Hallo Leute,

war vorhin gerade im deuter Werksverkauf und hab nach bikerucksäcken geschaut.

Voll geil dort gibt es den trans alpin in komplett schwarz und in einem sehr schönen dunklen blau von 55 euro wegen fehlender regenhülle bis zum kompletten modell für 69 euro.



MFg

MAtze


----------



## Schiky (20. November 2007)

Wo ist denn der Werksverkauf von Deuter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Magicforce (20. November 2007)

bei Deuter ... in Augschburg 

@ Matze 82 
wieviel Liter .. ?


----------



## Matze 82 (20. November 2007)

Hi,

genauer gesagt in Gerrsthofen, gleich neben augsburg.

Der 30 Liter natürlich da der 30 liter im vergleich zum 25 nicht sehr viel größer ist denke ich mal das es der 30 liter wird.

Was ich toll finde das es dort eben nicht nur die standart farben rot hellblau und grau schwarz gibt, sondern auch die sonderfarben dunkelblau und schwarz .

Rot gibt es gerade nicht.
Ist dort halt alles 2. wahl bzw. auslaufmodelle.


----------



## Magicforce (20. November 2007)

soo habe jetzt mal auf der Deuter Seite geguckt ..aber nichts gefunden ..
dachte der Werksverkauf wäre direkt in Augsburg ..
kannst Du mal die Anschrift posten bzw. mir per PM schicken ..? 
ach so hatte falsch gelesen ..dachte Du hättest schon einen gekauft ..
dunkelblau oder schwarz fände ich auch cooler als die normalen Farben ..
was ist denn da so dran wenn es zweite Wahl ist  - außer vielleicht die fehlende Regenhülle ..wenn Du nochmal hin fährst schau mal bitte was es noch so gibt ..vielleicht den Attack z.B. ...
wohne leider zu weit weg um selbst zu gucken ...kenne aber jemanden in der Nähe ..nur hat der keine Ahnung von sowas..müsste dann schon genau sagen was ich brauche ..



 Gruß
-magic-


----------



## Horstelix (20. November 2007)

Servus,

der Deuter Werksverkauf ist direkt am Werk in Gersthofen.

Adresse:
Siemensstr. 1
86368 Gersthofen

Öffnungszeiten sind meines Wissens: Dienstag und Donnerstag von 9:00 bis 16:00 Uhr.


----------



## Matze 82 (20. November 2007)

Hi,

attack gibts ja kannst vom original preis ca 30  prozent wegtun


----------



## guhl (21. November 2007)

doch mal wieder in die heimat fahren...


----------

